# Where can i buy butterworms?



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

In the UK, but NOT livefoods.co.uk.

Thanks


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

The UK's Butterworm Distributor - Thats where livefood get them anyway!

I just bought £30 worth, they are very good quality!

Gary


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion - placed an order


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

i was going to try them they look fab


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

some of my leos didn't seem to be able to digest them properly...


----------

